# Video Stutters on Pro with 20.4.1



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

I realize that this isn't nearly as acute as the reboot or HDMI issues that some have been seeing, but I wanted to know if anyone else is seeing an issue where the video will stutter (almost as if frames are missing). It happens for 1-3 seconds and the audio never drops or gets weird. Eventually the video catches up to the audio and goes on like nothing happened. There is no pixellation to macro blocking, just a "stop motion" look to it. 

This started to happen after my box got the update (I didn't ask to be on the priority list, but I got it anyway). Any ideas about this?


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

In my experience, this behavior immediately precedes the Roamio rebooting. I've had it happen a few times, and it has never cleared up on its own without a reboot. So, consider yourself lucky? ;-)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I see this when I try to transfer shows from my PC or another TiVo via MRV. It's like they've given too high a priority to the transfer thread and it's able to mess with basic video playback.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

I've noticed this on some recorded shows. Video and audio stutters then corrects itself. I've also noticed that closed captions disappear periodically on recorded shows as well. Cannot be reactivated unless I back out and restart the show.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

Right, and all of these issues started after 20.4.1 was installed...Yet they are continuing the rollout now with no fixes to these (and other, bigger) issues?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

KevinG said:


> Right, and all of these issues started after 20.4.1 was installed...Yet they are continuing the rollout now with no fixes to these (and other, bigger) issues?


I guess it depends on how many people have issues. So far I have not run into those. The only issue I've run across has to do with my Mini going into the XBOne. So when the XBOne updates I lose my video to my Slingbox. But otherwsie, my Roamio Pro, Roamio Basic, Premiere, and other Mini have been fine.


----------



## Lyme Greene (Mar 14, 2005)

Roamio is bogged down when transferring shows. Menu is unresponsive. If I am watching another program, the video will skip and be herky jerky, while the audio plays fine. Seems to be worse transferring from PC to Roamio than Premiere to Roamio. I also lose channels when transferring from Premiere to Roamio, I receive a message that it's unauthorized and to call Comcast, but I will get them back if I open TiVo menu or if I cancel the transfer. Customer service seems to be under the impression that my SNR and signal strength are too high (39%-40% and 99%-100%), but the problem did not exist before update and the herky jerky is throughout the menu and the video issues do not occur when not transferring video. Video issues show up on homemade video transfers as well. If I see a flaw when transferring, cancel transfer and go back to watch exact same scene, the flaw is not there. Only when a video is transferring is the flaw seen. 

Youtube will crash after about 10 playlist items. Never happened before update. Now it happens consistently after the 10th (I think it's 10) video. Length of video does not seem to be a factor. 

Loses connection when streaming from Roamio to TiVo Premiere. Looks to be at about the 2 hour mark. Hard wired Ethernet connection all around. I get a V87 error. I have reset the TiVos and network connections. This did not happen before the software update (Roamio only, Premiere 20.3.x).


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, now these video hiccups are starting to include sound pops/crackles. They're happening more frequently too. 

Also, here's another new weird behavior: occasionally the channel banner will pop up like I changed the channel&#8230;.but I didn't. Can't figure out a pattern for this yet.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

El Maestro said:


> Also, here's another new weird behavior: occasionally the channel banner will pop up like I changed the channel.but I didn't. Can't figure out a pattern for this yet.


I've noticed if I'm watching a recording live, but behind (ie, in the buffer), when the recording stops the banner pops up. Very irritating when one is watching GoT and a banner says HI!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

astrohip said:


> I've noticed if I'm watching a recording live, but behind (ie, in the buffer), when the recording stops the banner pops up. Very irritating when one is watching GoT and a banner says HI!


Yeah, I agree that's not an update issue. I don't watch much in Live TV mode, so I sometimes wonder "what''s the deal?".

Sign me up for having all the HMDI and other A/V weirdness mentioned (excluding Xbox).

I haven't transferred anything around yet to see about that specific issue. But all my Roamios are 100Mbps, not Gbps.

I've wondered if those with Plus/Pros have tried inserting a 100Mbit switch to throttle the speed, and check for improvement, until TiVo fixes the transfer priority.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been getting the banner pop-up on live TV. I'll have to experiment with the buffer.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I just got the new update and am having the same issues. Whenever I am pushing something to the Tivo I get video stutters and the like. Very annoying.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

I think that the update changed how processor resources are allocated or things are threaded. It seems like when the Roamio is "thinking" about something it causes video and audio stutters because this info isn't processed at the same rate. 

Disclaimer: this is a guess. I am not a computer engineer/programmer.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've been messing around with transfers all day. Other than the lower transfer rates I've seen, I have not run into any video or audio stutters. Of course this evening my Pro rolled back again for some reason. But I haven't checked out any transfer rates since the rollback.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I've been messing around with transfers all day. Other than the lower transfer rates I've seen, I have not run into any video or audio stutters. Of course this evening my Pro rolled back again for some reason. But I haven't checked out any transfer rates since the rollback.


 Try MRV to a Roamio with 20.4.1 - you may not get stuttering but you WILL notice the GUI becoming sluggish.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Try MRV to a Roamio with 20.4.1 - you may not get stuttering but you WILL notice the GUI becoming sluggish.


I did notice that once today, but I was also streaming to two Minis, a Roamio Basic, a Premiere, and transferring to TiVo Desktop at the same time. I figured it was some issue from the slower transfer rates since I was sending content to so many devices at once.


----------



## bluewarp (Apr 9, 2008)

Any news on this? 

I hit the stuttering video transferring from my hardwired readynas. TivoDesktop over wifi was ok. Based on that and you folks comments I setup a QoS rule to limit traffic from the NAS. Problem goes away immediately and returns when i crank up the bandwidth too high. Initially I cut in half to 536,870,912. Have since cranked up to 917,504,000, although there may be a little video stutter at that rate, my eyes getting tired. If I open it up higher though, stutter is obvious. 

I'll have to play w/ the rules and tune this, but at least I can use my video server again.

-Jim


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

bluewarp said:


> Any news on this?
> 
> I hit the stuttering video transferring from my hardwired readynas. TivoDesktop over wifi was ok. Based on that and you folks comments I setup a QoS rule to limit traffic from the NAS. Problem goes away immediately and returns when i crank up the bandwidth too high. Initially I cut in half to 536,870,912. Have since cranked up to 917,504,000, although there may be a little video stutter at that rate, my eyes getting tired. If I open it up higher though, stutter is obvious.
> 
> ...


Yet another reason why using QoS can improve the TiVo experience...

I'm in kind of an uphill battle in this thread, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=517226 , trying to convince a few people that QoS can improve things on a home network, and that gigE and fast internet speeds don't make it irrelevant.

I'll concede that, in this situation, it's a band-aid, or workaround, for a TiVo issue. But, it works, just like how it fixed my VoIP issues, and improved my internet video streaming experience with my TiVos, as an unexpected bonus.

I have "powerboost", which doubles my internet speeds for < 5 seconds, and when it sharply throttles back down, it introduces latency. QoS keeps that spike and trough effect from happening (along with the latency at the drop-off). It keeps me at a steady bandwidth, with the best results obtained by never letting me max-out available bandwidth, in either direction.

Not quite the same thing you are doing. But, I have been advising folks to try limiting their TiVo network bandwidth, in order to see if it helps the problem discussed here (and in other similar threads on the same issue).


----------

